# Problems installing via USB and CDROM



## cucu007 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear all,
I have a few systems (identical servers) that won't format after the layout of the partition. I layout my disk participants but right after I try to continue to the format and actual install I am getting a nasty error. This is happening in all the identical systems, hoping for an answer since I have been trying to troubleshoot this all day today. Thank you in advance. See attachment.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2011)

What attachment?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2011)

The pic probably.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah, it's a link to tinypic.  For some reason, some tinypic URLs don't show for me.  Maybe it's a firewall issue.  Could be something I've blocked with named.conf.

Followup: Nope, I can even ping that address.  It just never returns a picture.  Maybe they've firewalled me because of Adblock.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 1, 2011)

The image is a snapshot of the frequent sysinstall error:

```
Unable to find device node for <the swap partition> in /dev!
The creation of filesystems will be aborted.
```

I'm sure a quick search for the first few words should return dozens of results.


----------



## cucu007 (Nov 1, 2011)

think I know what the error is link to, it all boils down to FreeBSD 8.2R unable to read GPT partition tables. I loaded 9.0 RC1 and remove all GPT partitions and made them all BSB and the system is up and running. Wish 8.2R had something to remove partitions, BTW the installer in 9.0 appears to be very nice but it offers less options than those provided in previous release. Not sure what that is all about, anyway it is working. Thank you guys.


----------

